# SPS - S7 - Profibus - SF - BF



## Anonymous (18 Januar 2005)

Wenn vermutlich bei einen meiner Engeräte (Stellantriebe) ein Fehler auftritt, kommt auf der S7 die rote Led SF nur durch Spannungausschalten und einschalten geht die LED weg. Was ist die genaue Bedeutung und auf welchen Fehler weisen die LED SF und BF hin.
Wie kann man ein Profibussystem am besten testen?
Bei mir sieht es so aus:
SPS über Lichtleiter zu ET 200 von dort zu Optischen Stecker (ABB Secopia) mit Kabel  zu Endgeräten (Stellantriebe mit Befehlen und Meldungen) gesteuert wird alles über WinCC.
Es kommt zu unerklärlichen Störungen.
Busplatinen der Endgeräte wurden schon getauscht.


----------



## Anonymous (19 Januar 2005)

*DP SEGMENT prüfen !*

hallo Du,

mit einem Oszi was mit Akku betrieben wird solltest du Vss messen in der AC Anpassung zwischen Ader A+B mit einem Pegel von min.2,5 bis max. 7,2 Vss ! Ist das Segment an beiden Enden terminiert ???
Ist es in Linie aufgebaur ??? Wie hoch ist die Baudrate ???
Wichtig ist, dass jedes Segment abgeschlossen ist !!

SF bei der Siemens bedeuten Sammelfehler = kann seine Ursache in einer Diagnose eines Slaves haben ; BF = Busfehler und sagt dass der Teilnehmer nicht im zyklischen Datenasutausch ist ! In der Regel liegt hier eine physikalische Ursache vor !!

Kann du etwas an den LEDs des OLM erkennen ???
Sind diese im Projekt berücksichtigt, projektiert ???

Gruss
JOSEF


----------



## Lipperlandstern (19 Januar 2005)

noch ein paar Hinweise...

mehr als 32 Busteilnehmer ?
Kabellänge ok ?
Adresse doppelt vergeben ?

Versuchmal die Geschwinkeit des Bussystems zu verringern. Ich hatte auch mal ähnliche sporadische Probleme mit einem Profibus bei einer Geschwindigkeit von 1500Mbit. Bei 500kbit lief alles wie geschmiert.

Hoffe das hilft Dir weiter

Axel


----------



## Anonymous (19 Januar 2005)

*Re: DP SEGMENT prüfen !*

Danke für Antwort
Aufbau ist über OLM mit Lichtleiter zu nächstem OLM danach zu Feld CPU von dort zu Endgeräten (15 St.). Letztes Endgerät ist Terminiert.
Im Feldgerät ist Stecker am OLM nicht Terminiert ,Kabel von CPU geht zu Endgeräten dieser Stecker ist Terminiert
Habe heute Busstecker mit LEDs bekommen und gegen Siemensstecker ausgetauscht diese hatten keine LEDs ich hoffe es lohnt sich.
Kann es sein dass meine grauen Siemensstecker das Problem waren?
Kann man sich auf die LEDs an den Steckern verlassen?
Baut 500 kb.
Mfg


----------



## Anonymous (21 Januar 2005)

*DP Problem !*

hallo,

die Stecker als Ursache kann man nicht ganz ausschliessen jedoch ist dies
eher selten, was sein muss ist jedes DP Segment muss an beiden Enden terminiert sein. Ob nun die entsprechenden Schnittstellen diese 5 V zur Versorung der Terminierung über PIN 5 & 6 liefern sollte geprüft werden.

In der Step 7 Software sollte auf jedenfall die LWL Angaben wie Anzahl, Länge parametriert sein ! Die Ursache einer schlechten optischen Übertragung ist auch nicht zu vernachlässigen ; kommt schon mal vor !!

Gruss

Josef


----------

